# Perhaps one of the most influential Christians of our time



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 13, 2017)

, and likely someone you’ve never heard of.  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...n-i-invited-isil-to-dinner-they-said-yes-wel/

He will be remembered along the likes of Bonhoeffer, Mother Theresa, and Wilberforce.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 22, 2017)

Doesn't seem very influential here.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 22, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Doesn't seem very influential here.



I'm sure it's because you and I have ran this thread astray. You for your own agenda and me, well just to troll.

Wait, we only do that on the intelligent or interesting posts.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 25, 2017)

This pretty much sums up your  entrance into a thread......any thread.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 28, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Doesn't seem very influential here.


----------

